
Ask HN: Why don't saas companies incorporate in countries with no corp. tax? - winkv
For small&#x2F;one person internet based business which do not plan to take vc money it looks like a no brainer to incorporate a company where no corp. taxes are levied. What is the reason people prefer US for incorporation?
======
sharemywin
probably because the legal wrangling is complicated. also, most of the profits
would get taxed once you bring them back home anyway.

